# GRAPE help!



## dolphinesque (Mar 4, 2005)

Hi guys,can anyone help me with ideas of what to do with a box of grapes that were given to me.They ar small dark red ones that smell divine (look almost like blueberries)


----------



## Darkstream (Mar 4, 2005)

Well if they smell that good, then eat them fresh as they are.

Or you could use some in fruit salad.

Grapes do not freeze.

Grapes CAN be cooked, and I have some recipes that use them this way if you have a glut. But it seems a crime to do that to good grapes.

Just how many do you have?


----------



## GB (Mar 4, 2005)

Darkstream said:
			
		

> Grapes do not freeze.


I have to seriously disagree with this. Frozen grapes are one of my favorite snacks. Pop some in the freezer and eat them frozen. Try it once and you will be convinced


----------



## PA Baker (Mar 4, 2005)

Dolphinesque, if they are as tiny as blueberries, like you said, you probably were given champagne grapes.  As darkstream said, these are best eaten plain.  They'd make a great accompianment to a cheese plate or fruit salad.  Here's some info I found about champagne grapes:

"The first raisins were most likely sun-dried - 3,000 years ago, or so - grapes were harvested and laid in the sun to dry - a process that continues today. The Champagne Grape, Zante Grape or black Corinth Grape are enjoyed fresh as more growers offer this fabulous grape. The source of the dried currant is the champagne grape - a nutritious - great source of B vitamins, iron and potassium - high fiber food that was a precious trade item in the ancient Near East and Rome. Currants and raisins were brought to Mexico and California in the 18th century, and today the San Joaquin valley of California produces almost all of the commercially grown raisins, and represents about half of the total world supply! The raisin industry in California boomed in the late 1800's after a severe heat wave dried the grapes on the vine. 

Currants from the Corinth Grapes are seedless and very dark in color - about ¼ the size of other raisins. They are labeled "Zante Currants", which refers to the Greek island where the Corinth first grew. The name Zante is the name of a tiny island off of Greece, and the black Corinth is named after the ancient city of Corinth. 

The petite champagne grape is very elegant, and stands on its own eaten fresh,or added to fresh fruit and vegetable salads. It is high in sugar and has a very unique flavor. Handle this delicate grape with care - drape a small cluster on the side of a wine glass for that special occasion. Put a whole cluster of the champagne grape in your mouth and enjoy its crisp texture and sweet taste. "


----------



## crewsk (Mar 4, 2005)

GB said:
			
		

> Darkstream said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



GB, I agree totally! Frozen grapes are very refreshing on a hot day & they make great "ice cubes" for drinks.


----------



## Raine (Mar 4, 2005)

Ever tried a frozen banana?


----------



## crewsk (Mar 4, 2005)

Those are good too Rainee, along with frozen bluberries, strawberries, blackberries, & raspberries. I keep containers of frozen fresh fruit in the freezer during the summer for quick snacks.


----------



## PA Baker (Mar 4, 2005)

Rainee said:
			
		

> Ever tried a frozen banana?



...dipped in chocolate?
Yum!


----------



## Raine (Mar 4, 2005)

never tried the chocolate.


----------



## GB (Mar 4, 2005)

PA Baker said:
			
		

> Rainee said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This is one of my favorite childhood memories!


----------



## crewsk (Mar 4, 2005)

One more step to add to that banana....after it's dipped in chocolate roll it in crushed peanuts!


----------



## mudbug (Mar 4, 2005)

I agree about the freezing.  Most berries freeze very well and taste great straight out of the freezer.


----------



## middie (Mar 4, 2005)

Rainee said:
			
		

> never tried the chocolate.



you haven't??????????


----------



## mudbug (Mar 4, 2005)

crewsk said:
			
		

> One more step to add to that banana....after it's dipped in chocolate roll it in crushed peanuts!



crewk, you are just plain evil


----------



## crewsk (Mar 5, 2005)

Thank you very much!


----------



## jpinmaryland (Mar 7, 2005)

what are sultanas? Are they just another variety of dried grape? I was told sultanas are good in those mediterranean recipes like tangine chicken and such.


----------



## GB (Mar 8, 2005)

Moved to the Fruits and Nuts forum.


----------



## VegOut (Mar 25, 2005)

I would say definately eat as they are in their natural state!


----------



## jpmcgrew (Mar 26, 2005)

Sultanas is  a fancy word for white raisins.


----------



## choclatechef (Mar 26, 2005)

OOps!!

I just saw this post.  Why not juice the grapes!  

You could use a any juicer, your blender, and strain or:

You can use the old method of putting the grapes in a sterile canning jar with however much sugar you want, adding boiling water
to fill the jar, and cap with a sterile lid and ring.  

Presto!  You are done, the grape juice just has to rest in a cool dry place for a month or so.

Or, after you make your juice you can try wine making!


----------



## sarah (Mar 29, 2005)

GB said:
			
		

> I have to seriously disagree with this. Frozen grapes are one of my favorite snacks. Pop some in the freezer and eat them frozen. Try it once and you will be convinced


 yeah i freeze them too..love frozen grapes....


----------

